# Disease help !



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok my pictus is swimming around alot but one keep putting its head kinda out of the top of the water, is that ok or is he hungry sinse its about to be fed or is anything wrong at all ? there are no signs of anything wrong besides that..?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

well if he goes back down to his normal swimming area after he gets fed, then he could just be impatient. If he's always up there, and wasn't in the past, you'd better keep an eye on him.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I've noticed they do that when they think there is food. maybe he is hungry or hinting


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I agree with you Lexus, even my platy will hang out at the top of the tank if it thinks it's feeding time, so, like I said as long as it's not a sudden behavioral change, it's probably ok.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea he has been doing better today, not much at the top, i fed them and they are all good. but now that i have a larger tank im not sure how i get them all food, when i put it in the food stays in one area and some dont see it until the other eat most of it, how do you guys do it ?


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

when my cories are playing with each other or otherwise just actively searching one will occassionally cruise up to the top of the tank and swim back down after breaking the service. it's really funny. My 6" pl*co cruised to the top a few days ago... man did he make a big spash!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I tend to the fish while they eat when I have problematic feeders.
What I do is feed on one end to keep the greedy fish busy, and then I target feed the slowpokes by shooting food directly to them with a piece of tubing or a turkey baster or whatever, depending on the kind of food.


On a totally separate note, I once sequestered a pictus in a betta barracks for a few weeks while I worked on a better housing solution for him, since he was eating his tankmates with gusto. When I finally let him out again, he swam all over the tank, but stayed at the level he was at in the betta cage. It was weird, like he just didn't understand that he could indeed go all the way down to the bottom again. He stayed swimming at that level for several weeks.


----------

